# France Displays Flyboard



## tomahawk6 (15 Jul 2019)

The Frencg showed off some new defense kit including the flyboard. 

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=french+flyboard+video&view=detail&mid=AAAF28F801EA16BC57DEAAAF28F801EA16BC57DE&FORM=VIRE

Bastille Day 

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2019/07/15/French-inventors-flyboard-draws-attention-at-Bastille-Day-celebration/4701563213529/


----------

